# Appointment at Puerto Vallarta INM Office



## LivinTheDreamInPV (5 mo ago)

Hello

I'll be arriving in Puerto Vallarta in a month to complete the 2nd stage to obtain my permanent resident card. I see on some websites offering information that an appointment is either necessary or recommended at the INM office. I'm not having any luck to do this. Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Walk-in from 9am to 1 pm Monday to Fri. is normal and not appointments usually. INM office is across the road from Walmart on the cruise ship dock


----------

